# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αρακάς και καλαμπόκι

## οδυσσέας

ενας τροπος να δινεται τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι.

----------


## Gardelius

*Για κανε μια περιγραφη,...τι βαζει??
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

εκτος απο τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι βαζει φρυγανια και το necton msa (μέταλλα ιχνοστοιχεία και βιταμίνη D3).

----------


## geam

Κώστα καλημέρα!!!
εσυ τα δίνεις ετσι????μαζί δηλαδή???

----------


## Καρολίνα

Εγώ αυτό το κάνω αλλά με αυγό. Πέφτουν με τα μούτρα όλα τους...

αλλά ο αρακάς πάνω απο το διπλάσιο απο ότι το καλαμπόκι

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγώ έδινα μόνο αρακά και καλαμπόκι σε ξεχωριστό σκεύος.

----------


## geam

ναι το ειχα δει στο θεμα που ανεβασε ο Mits.... τα "σπας" τα σπυριά ή τα δίνεις ολόκληρα????

----------


## Καρολίνα

και τα ραμφάκια πράσινα Οδυσσέα; χεχε

αν και φαντάζομαι εσύ τα έβραζες πρώτα ε;

----------


## geam

Καρολίνα τα περνάς απο μουλτι????

----------


## serafeim

ναι  παιδια πειτε μας....
τα βραζετε? τα περνατε απο μουλτι? τα σπατε με το χερι? το καλαμποκι ομω σκληρο?κονσερβα? βρασμενο και αυτο? πειτε μας λεπτοερεις!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

μέχρι να το μάθουν μπορείς να τα βάζεις μαζί με την αυγοτροφή, αλλά πολύ λίγο ένα δυο μπαλάκια από το καθένα. όμως λόγο της υγρασίας που βγάζουν χαλαει εύκολα η αυγοτροφή ιδίως το καλοκαίρι. καλό είναι να τα πατάς λίγο με το πιρούνι για να μπορούν να το τρώνε χωρίς να τους πέφτει αλλα και ολοκληρο το τρωνε.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Η συνταγή του φίλου εκτροφέα είναι ως εξής :

1 αυγό
5 κουτ. σούπας αρακάς (απο κατάψυξη)
λίγο καλαμπόκι (απο κατάψυξη)
φρυγανιά όση χρειαστεί (να μην λασπώσει)


αρχικά τον αρακά και το καλαμπόκι στο μούλτι.. μετά φρυγανίτσα.. και τέλος το αυγό - για πολύ λίγο όμως


(το ότι είναι απευθείας απο κατάψυξη βοηθάει ακριβώς για την αποφυγή να γίνει.. νιανια)

----------


## οδυσσέας

> και τα ραμφάκια πράσινα Οδυσσέα; χεχε
> 
> αν και φαντάζομαι εσύ τα έβραζες πρώτα ε;


στα δικα μου εδινα ωμα και τα δυο. τα ξεπαγωνα και τους τα εδινα.

----------


## serafeim

το καλαμποκι? μαλακο? η σκληρο? δηλαδη βρασμενο?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> μέχρι να το μάθουν μπορείς να τα βάζεις μαζί με την αυγοτροφή, αλλά πολύ λίγο ένα δυο μπαλάκια από το καθένα. όμως λόγο της υγρασίας που βγάζουν χαλαει εύκολα η αυγοτροφή ιδίως το καλοκαίρι. καλό είναι να τα πατάς λίγο με το πιρούνι για να μπορούν να το τρώνε χωρίς να τους πέφτει αλλα και ολοκληρο το τρωνε.



Οδυσσέα ούτως ή άλλως πάνω απο μια μέρα δεν το αφήνεις..  άντε το καλοκαίρι να το αφήσεις λίγες ώρες. Άλλωστε τους αρέσει τόσο πολύ (στα δικά μου έστω) που ήδη στην διάρκεια της 1 ώρας έχουν ξ............!

----------


## serafeim

οταν λεμε ωμο εννοουμε σκληρο? η το μαλακο βρασμενο ετοιμο και κατεψυγμενο?

----------


## geam

ωμό λέει ο Κώστας...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> το καλαμποκι? μαλακο? η σκληρο? δηλαδη βρασμενο?


Σεραφείμ εγώ είχα πάρει ολόκληρα καλαμπόκια "βρασμένα", αυτό είχα στην κατάψυξη. Θα δοκιμάσω όμως και με εντελώς ωμό (που νομίζω πως αυτό θέλει)


(δεν είναι τόσο σκληρό όσο φαίνεται, άσε που γίνεται πολύ μικρά κομμάτια.. θρύψαλα)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> οταν λεμε ωμο εννοουμε σκληρο? η το μαλακο βρασμενο ετοιμο και κατεψυγμενο?




Λέω.. κανονικά ωμό. Εγώ όμως έβαλα το βρασμένο (αλλά κατεψυμένο) διότι εκείνη την στιγμή αυτό είχα  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> το καλαμποκι? μαλακο? η σκληρο? δηλαδη βρασμενο?


το καλαμποκι χλωρο ειτε φρεσκο ειτε κατεψυγμενο. οχι κονσερβα γιατι νομιζω εχει αλατι.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> στα δικα μου εδινα ωμα και τα δυο. τα ξεπαγωνα και τους τα εδινα.




μια συνάδελφος εδώ (για καναρίνι) τα βγάζει από κατάψυξη να ξεπαγώσουν, και τα ζουπάει (λολ) να φύγει η  φλούδα (για τον αρακά αυτό)

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο ηθελα να ακουσω Κωστα  :Happy: 
σε ευχαριστουμε παρα μα παρα πολυ!!  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν κάποιος έχει φρέσκα καλαμπόκια μπορεί να τα βάλει ολόκληρα όπως είναι. 
είναι ένας ωραίος τρόπος να παίρνουν βιταμίνες αλλά και να ασχολούνται.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Το έκανα στην αρχή.. ούτε δίπλα δεν σταθήκαν χεχ

----------


## mitsman

Το καλαμποκι το φρεσκο δεν υπαρχει κατι που να λατρευουν τα πουλια περισσοτερο.... μιλαμε το τσακιζουν!!!!! Θα την δοκιμασω την συνταγη με τις παραλλαγες μου βεβαια!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Κωστα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Το έκανα στην αρχή.. ούτε δίπλα δεν σταθήκαν χεχ


Καρολινα για τα λοβμπερντς λες?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Το καλαμποκι το φρεσκο δεν υπαρχει κατι που να λατρευουν τα πουλια περισσοτερο.... μιλαμε το τσακιζουν!!!!! Θα την δοκιμασω την συνταγη με τις παραλλαγες μου βεβαια!
> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Κωστα!


μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με πολεντα να δουμε αν το τρωνε?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα για τα λοβμπερντς λες?



Ναι Κώστα.. στο καναρίνι δεν το προσπάθησα κάν (μου φάνηκε πολυυυύ μεγάλο για το ραμφάκι του)

----------


## mitsman

> μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με πολεντα να δουμε αν το τρωνε?


Κωστα νομιζω δεν γινεται!!!! ειναι σαν να βαζαμε αλευρι ωμο! νομιζω!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ναι Κώστα.. στο καναρίνι δεν το προσπάθησα κάν (μου φάνηκε πολυυυύ μεγάλο για το ραμφάκι του)


εγω το εδινα σε καρδερινες και καναρινια, οποτε μπορεις ανετα να του δωσεις.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Το καλαμποκι το φρεσκο δεν υπαρχει κατι που να λατρευουν τα πουλια περισσοτερο.... μιλαμε το τσακιζουν!!!


Δημητρη το εχεις δωσει ολοκληρο στα κοκατιλ? 
μπορει να το βαλει η Καρολινα ολοκληρο στα λοβμπερντς η θα εχει καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι έχω δώσει..... Εννοείται!!!!! Ολα τα κοκατιλ το τρώνε!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Εγώ τους έχω βάλει και ανάμεικτα λαχανικά απο κατάψυξη. Εχει μέσα αρακά,καλαμπόκι,καρότο, πιπεριά πράσινη και κόκκινη και φασολάκι. Τα βάζω στο μπρίκι να πάρουν μια βράση (ισα ισα να ξεπαγώσουν δλδ) και τα περνάω απο το μούλτι. Γίνεται πανικός!!!! Το τρώνε σαν παλαβά!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> μπορει να το βαλει η Καρολινα ολοκληρο στα λοβμπερντς η θα εχει καποιο προβλημα?


Ανετα! να δωσει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε αυτο το βιντεο μετα το 19:23 δειτε πως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε τα πουλια να φανε ποιο ευκολα το καλαμποκι, οταν το βαζετε ολοκληρο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ενας τροπος για να στιρηξετε το καλαμποκι οταν ειναι ολοκληρο.

θελετε Ξυλόβιδες Θηλιά 


και μανταλακια μικρα να μπορει να περασει το μισο, μεσα απο τη θηλια.



κοβουμε το καλαμποκι στο μεγεθος που θελουμε


παίρνουμε την Ξυλόβιδα Θηλιά και την βιδώνουμε στο κέντρο του καλαμποκιού.
βάζουμε το καλαμπόκι στην μέσα μεριά του κλουβιού κοντά σε μια πατήθρα περνώντας την θηλιά ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα ώστε η θηλιά να είναι έξω από το κλουβί. μετά παίρνουμε το μανταλάκι το πατάμε να ανοίξει και περνάμε το ένα κομμάτι από το μανταλάκι μέσα από την θηλιά έτσι ώστε το μανταλάκι να είναι οριζόντια και να σχηματίζει σταυρό με τα κάγκελα.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ευχαριστούμεεεεεε!! Εγώ το είχα κρεμάσει με σπάγγο χεχ (δεν ξέρω.. θα το είδαν έτσι και θα σκιάχτηκαν τα καψερά!!! Για τα lovebirds μιλάω  :Happy:  )

----------


## οδυσσέας

σίγουρα φοβήθηκαν, γι'αυτο δεν το δοκίμασαν. 
την επόμενη φορά κόψε ένα μικρό κομμάτι και βάλτο εκεί που τους βάζεις αυγοτροφή. κάνε αυτό που κάνει ο τύπος στο βίντεο #35 με τον τρίφτη η ένα μαχαίρι. πάρε μερικά σπόρια από αυτά που τους αρέσουν και πιεσετα να μπουν μέσα στα σπυριά από το καλαμπόκι, έτσι μπορεί να το δοκιμάσουν ποιο εύκολα.

----------


## Ρία

Σε ευχαριστούμε κώστα!!!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Δημητρη και Γιαννη. αυτες ειναι φωτογραφιες. :Happy0065: 

*για τα παιδια που δυσκολευονται με τον αρακα, μπορειτε να βρειτε αλευρι απο αρακα και να το βαλετε στην αυγοτροφη που θα φτιαξετε.

----------


## Gardelius

*Αυτά είναι...!!!! Κορυφαίες φωτογραφίες!!!!! 

απλα......*

----------


## mariakappa

η βραστη γλυκοπατατα επιτρεπεται? το καναρινι μου την τσακιζει.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια εννοεις

το ζαχαροτευτλο



ή την ipomoea




Noμιζω και τα δυο απο θεμα τοξικοτητας ειναι οκ (αρκει να ειναι ωριμα και να μην εχουν πρασινωπα εσωτερικα μερη )

αλλα δεν θα συνιστουσα συχνη χρηση ,λογω των σακχαρων που εχουν και ειδικα αν στο παρελθον καποιο πουλι ειχε προβληματα candida 


Πουρες απο αυτα  (μια μικρη ποσοτητα ) μαζι με νιφαδες βρωμης που θα απορροφησουν την υγρασια του (σε διπλη σχεδον ποσοτητα ) μπορουν καλλιστα να δημιουργησουν μια αφρατη βαση αυγοτροφης ,στην οποια θα βαλουμε και 1 κροκο αυγου

----------


## acerakela

Θέλω να επισημάνω καθαρά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους ο αρακάς λειτουργεί για τον άνθρωπο σαν φυσικό αντισυλληπτικό (σε μεγάλη ποσότητα), δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το ίδιο και με τα καναρινάκια. Το λέω απο άποψη χορήγησης του, σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη θα ηθελα να μας πεις περισσοτερα γιατι αυτο, δεν εχω ξανακουσει κατι τετοιο. για τι ποσοτητες μιλαμε?

----------


## xarhs

Ο Αρακάς δεν είναι η σίγουρη μέθοδος αντισύλληψης. Ωστόσο τόσο οι άνδρες  όσο και οι γυναίκες που έχουν προβλήματα γονιμότητας, πρέπει να  καταναλώνουν με μετρο αρακά, διότι περιέχει οιστρογονικά χημικά τα οποία  κατά τους ειδικούς έχουν κάποια αντισυλληπτική ιδιότητα.

----------


## acerakela

Ο Χάρης με κάλυψε πλήρως!
Φιλε Χάρη σε βλέπω διαβασμένο καλά!!! :Happy0030:

----------


## jk21

ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ ! 

ο αρακας ο φρεσκος ειναι 80 % σχεδον νερο   και μονο 5.4 % πρωτεινη .Αυτο αναγαγεται αν αφαιρεσουμε το νερο ,σε πανω απο 25 % πρωτεινη .

αν δινουμε 10γρ αρακα φρεσκο ,ειναι σαν να δινουμε πολυ λιγοτερο  ( απο αυτη την ποσοτητα ) σογιαλευρο ως προς την παροχη τους σε οιστρογονα .Που δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζετε .... αλλα οι περισσοτεροι το δινεται υπο μορφη soy protein ή vegetable proteins στη συσταση των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων (και δεν ανησυχειτε ... ) .Αν εκει λοιπον ειναι ενα 5 % ,τοτε 100γρ τροφης ,δινουν (χονδρικα παντα μιλα ) οιστρογονα οσο 50 γρ αρακα ...

αν μιλαμε λοιπον για φρεσκο αρακα ,αν δινουμε με μετρο δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ανησυχουμε .Αν μιλαμε για σκονη αρακα (υπαρχει σαν σκευασμα πρωτεινης αρακα ) ,ε τοτε θελει περισσοτερη προσοχη 


στα θηλυκα παντως τα πιο πανω ειναι θετικα .Οιστρογονα να ξερετε εχει και ο λιναροσπορος ,εχει και το μπροκολο ... σαν την σογια βεβαια ... ε οχι

----------


## οδυσσέας

τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι ετσι κι αλλιως θα τον δωσουμε περισσοτερο στα μικρα που θα απογαλακτισουμε, οποτε εκει δεν εχουμε προβλημα.

οσο για την ανθρωπινη χρηση, υπαρχει καποιος που τρωει αρακα πανω απο 2 φορες το μηνα?

----------


## xarhs

εγω προσωπικα τρωω μια φορα το χρονο.........

----------


## jk21

εγω τρωω καθε βδομαδα ...

Οδυσσεα στα μικρα που ειναι σε αναπτυξη ,ειναι ακομα πιο κρισιμο .... τα οιστρογονα επηρεαζουν την αναπτυξη των ορχεων ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> υπαρχει καποιος που τρωει αρακα πανω απο 2 φορες το μηνα?


Τι είναι ο αρακάς ?  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

το όφελος που παίρνουν από τον αρακά, σε σχέση με το κακό που μπορεί να πάθουν, είναι ασύγκριτο, η κάνω λάθος? 

εξάλλου δεν θα φάει το κάθε πουλί 1 κιλό αρακά την ημέρα. αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης και ο Γιάννης είναι υπόθεση ότι μπορεί και ίσως να επηρεάσει την γονιμότητα. αλήθεια από πότε τα οιστρογόνα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την γονιμότητα μιας γυναίκας?

----------


## jk21

για τη γυναικα που ανεφερα οτι ειναι θετικα ,μιλω για θετικη επιδραση στη διαθεση ζευγαρωματος και οχι στη γονιμοτητα 

θα  ηθελα να πω επισης οτι οι πρωτεινες ορου γαλακτος ,κανναβουριου (hemp protein ) και αρακα (pea protein ) ειναι πολυ γνωστα φυσικα συμπληρωματα σε ατομα που κανουν bodybuilding .Αν με τον αρακα υπηρχε θεμα ,συντομα θα ειχε μεταξυ των ατομων αυτων 

αλλα αλλου ειναι το ενδιαφερον ,στο πως πρεπει να δοθει για να εχει αξια .Η πρωτεινη του αρακα ειναι υψηλη σε ποσοστα (επι ξηρου γυρω στο 25 % με πολυ χαμηλα λιπαρα ) αλλα απο προφιλ αμινοξεων 

http://www.bulknutrients.com.au/choi...ein-isolate/20

Pea Protein Isolate is often combined with Rice Protein Isolate to achieve a superior amino acid profile than either protein alone. Pea Protein Isolate *is low in the sulfurous amino acids (cysteine and methionine) but rich in lysine*; in contrast, rice protein isolate is deficient in lysine but has high levels of both cysteine and methionine. The combination of rice and pea protein isolate also helps mitigate the strong, chalky taste of Rice Protein on its own. This combination is considered by many to be among the best tasting protein powders.


Απομόνωσης πρωτεΐνης μπιζελιού είναι συχνά σε συνδυασμό με Πρωτεΐνη ρυζιού Απομονώνουμε να επιτευχθεί μια ανώτερη προφίλ αμινοξέων, είτε από μόνη της πρωτεΐνης. Απομόνωσης πρωτεΐνης μπιζελιού είναι χαμηλή σε θειούχες αμινοξέα (κυστεΐνη και μεθειονίνη) αλλά πλούσια σε λυσίνη? Σε αντίθεση, πρωτεΐνη ρυζιού απομόνωση είναι ελλιπής σε λυσίνη, αλλά έχει υψηλά επίπεδα τόσο της κυστεΐνης και μεθειονίνης. Ο συνδυασμός του ρυζιού και απομόνωσης πρωτεΐνης μπιζελιού βοηθά επίσης την ισχυρή μετριασμό, τη γεύση αλευρώδη της πρωτεΐνης ρυζιού από μόνη της. Ο συνδυασμός αυτός θεωρείται από πολλούς ως ένα από τα καλύτερα δοκιμάζοντας σκόνη πρωτεΐνης.


με λιγα λογια ,χρειαζονται συνδιασμοι φυτικων αλλων πηγων υψηλων σε μεθειονινη κυστεινη  ή αυγου ,ωστε να ειναι εκμεταλλευσιμη η υψηλη του συσταση σε λυσινη

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρα για ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα μαζι με τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι, να βαζουμε και ρυζι βρασμενο.

----------


## acerakela

Εγω προσωπικά τρώω μια έως και δυο φορές αρακά το δίμηνο. Δεν ειπα πως ειναι βλαβερός ή κάτι τέτοιο. Και να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν το έχω ψάξει σε τέτοια κλίμακα.Όπως είπα το ανέφερα καθαρά για εγκυκλοπαιδικής άποψης.
Πάντως σε ενα διατροφολόγο που πήγαινα για κάποια παραπάνω κιλά ήταν ενα ζευγάρι πριν απο μένα και μου ειπε οτι ειχε γενικότερα πρόβλημα(αναπαραγωγικο) αλλά ο διατροφολογος τους είχε κόψει τελείως τον αρακά και κάτι ακόμα(μου διαφεύγει) και μάλιστα εκείνη την περίοδο η κοπέλα ήταν σε ενδιαφέρουσα.
Μπορεί να το έφεραν και οι συγκυρίες αλλά δεν νομίζω να έπαιξε τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο ο αρακάς.

----------


## jk21

οχι Ρυζι οδυσσεα ... ΚΙΝΟΑ ελαφρα βραζμενη ! ή και ωμη σε οσα την τρωνε .  μακραν η καλυτερη !

----------


## Shin Kazama

> το όφελος που παίρνουν από τον αρακά, σε σχέση με το κακό που μπορεί να πάθουν, είναι ασύγκριτο, η κάνω λάθος? 
> 
> εξάλλου δεν θα φάει το κάθε πουλί 1 κιλό αρακά την ημέρα. αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης και ο Γιάννης είναι υπόθεση ότι μπορεί και ίσως να επηρεάσει την γονιμότητα. *αλήθεια από πότε τα οιστρογόνα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την γονιμότητα μιας γυναίκας?*


Επηρεάζουν....σκέψου μόνο ότι τα αντισυλληπτικά χάπια περιέχουν οιστρογόνα (και προγεσταγόνα). Αυτό που κάνουν κυρίως, είναι ότι αναστέλλουν την ωοθυλακιορρηξία.

Τώρα για τον αρακά και την υπογονιμότητα (στους ανθρώπους) λίγο τραβηγμένο μου ακούγεται. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά πιθανά αίτια τόσο στον άντρα τόσο και στη γυναίκα που μπορούν να καθιστούν ένα ζευγάρι υπογόνιμο, πολύ πιο σοβαρά και επαρκώς αποδεδειγμένα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο αρακάς από μόνος του να μπορεί να προκαλέσει το οτιδήποτε.

----------


## kostas13

αυτο ειναι βρασμενο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που ρωτας.... το καλαμποκι ειναι χλωρο και ο αρακας ξεπαγωμενος ωμος.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Gardelius

Αυτα είναι ,,...!!!!! Ντοκουμέντο !!!!!! Σ ευχαριστούμε!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το ρυζακι μετραει πιο πολυ!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Το  δεξι πουλι στην 1η φωτο ειναι σερνικο γεννημενο 12/5/2013
το αριστερο ειναι θηλυκο 29/6 2013 
Το σερνικο δεν εχει ακουμπισει ποτε καλαμποκι 
Το θηλυκο εχει φαει πολες ροκες .
Κοιταξτε τις μασκες τους και βγαλτε συμπερασματα .Τα πουλια αυτα ειναι αδελφια με διαφορα φωλιας

----------


## vag21

οι φωτο τα λενε ολα.

σαν διατροφη κατα τα αλλα ηταν ιδια?

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Η διατροφη τους ειναι η ιδια ,ειναι αδελφια ,χαιρουν  ακρας υγειας και τα δυο με την διαφορα οτι το σερνικο απο χαρακτηρα θα ελεγα δεν ακουμπαγε το καλαμποκι μονο σπορους και χορτα

----------


## adreas

Και  σπόρους  να έτρωγε  μόνο  πάλι δεν  θα  ήταν έτσι   κάτι  δεν πάει  καλά.  Και το  άλλο  για την ώρα  είναι  πολύ  ψεύτικο   το χρώμα  του   αλλά είναι  ακόμα  νωρίς σχετικά  για  να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα  ακριβώς.

----------


## ninos

Αρακά, καλαμπόκι, σε περίοδο συντήρησης κάθε πότε ενδείκνυται να προσφέρουμε ; 


Υ.Σ Εαν δεν ξεγελά η φωτογραφία, αυτό το κίτρινο νομίζω (γνώμη μου) δεν είναι φυσιολογικό..

----------


## aeras

Με αυτά τα στοιχεία που δίνεις η όποια σύγκριση γίνει θα είναι άτοπη, η εμφάνιση των χρωμάτων στο πτέρωμα είναι θέμα πολλών παραγόντων.

----------


## vag21

οπως μιχαλη?

μπορεις να αναφερεις τα πιο σημαντικα?

----------


## aeras

Η προετοιμασία των ζευγαριών πριν τις γέννες, τι ταΐζει ο αρσενικός τις πρώτες μέρες, μετά η μάνα,  μετά το ίδιο το πουλί. (επιλογή τροφίμων και οργανισμού)

----------


## ninos

Στο παρακάτω  θέμα,  έχουν συζητηθεί γενικά για το ποιοι παράγοντες επηρεάζουν την μάσκα της καρδερίνας (λουτεϊνη, φώς, καλαμπόκι, καλαμποκάλευρο, ταϊσμα νεοσσών κτλ). 


*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch


*και εδώ οι μη φυσιολογικές μεταβολές της μάσκας, που ουσιαστικά σε παραπέμπει στο παραπάνω άρθρο για την βελτιώση της

*Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ;*

----------


## adreas

Προσωπικά   νομίζω πως  έτρωγε  πολλά λιπαρά  σπόρια  για  αυτό  άλλωστε δεν πήγαινε  στα  πρόσθετα που  έβαζες  υποθέτω πως  ούτε  καν αυγοτροφή  θα  έτρωγε με  αποτέλεσμα  να  επηρεάσει  το συκώτι

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Και  σπόρους  να έτρωγε  μόνο  πάλι δεν  θα  ήταν έτσι   κάτι  δεν πάει  καλά.  Και το  άλλο  για την ώρα  είναι  πολύ  ψεύτικο   το χρώμα  του   αλλά είναι  ακόμα  νωρίς σχετικά  για  να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα  ακριβώς.


Αντρεα το εχω υποψη μου και ελεγχω το πουλι συνεχεια δεν εχω δει κατι το υποπτο απο θεμα υγειας ,και αν ηταν κατι θα ειχε εκδηλωθει απο τον Μαιο νομιζω ,οταν λες ψευτικο για το αλλο τι ενοεις.

----------


## adreas

Ναι το  έγραψα  γιατί καθαρά  φαίνεται  ότι  είναι  βαμμένο  και  όχι  φυσικά   λόγο  του  έντονου  χρώματος  σαν να  φωσφορίζει  θα  έλεγα.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ειναι απο κινητο οι φωτο, για αυτο σε ξεγελα

----------


## aeras

Οι λιπαροί Σπόροι είναι βασικοί στη σωστή διατροφή της καρδερίνας και την βοηθούν να αποκτήσει η μάσκα της το φυσικό της χρώμα (κόκκινο βαθύ) και όχι πορτοκαλί, το οποίο και υποδηλώνει ανεπάρκεια του οργανισμού

----------


## adreas

Ναι  Μιχάλη  αλλά νομίζω  σε  πολλές  περιπτώσεις το  χρώμα  αυτό το  παίρνει  από την  πολύ  κατανάλωση κανναβουριού.  Θα  περιμένουμε το  φίλο  μας  να  μας  γράψει το  μείγμα  του.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Ναι  Μιχάλη  αλλά νομίζω  σε  πολλές  περιπτώσεις το  χρώμα  αυτό το  παίρνει  από την  πολύ  κατανάλωση κανναβουριού.  Θα  περιμένουμε το  φίλο  μας  να  μας  γράψει το  μείγμα  του.


Για ενα χρονο τωρα δινω Μανιτομπα gardeliti

----------


## ninos

Την εποχή αυτή, πόσες μέρες την εβδομάδα μπορούμε να δίνουμε καλαμπόκι ;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εγω δινω καθημερινα λιγη ποσοτητα μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει το βαψημο στο καρδερινοκαναρο.
Περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα με την λουτεινη μιας και πρωτη φορα το δοκιμαζω

----------


## ninos

> Εγω δινω καθημερινα λιγη ποσοτητα μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει το βαψημο στο καρδερινοκαναρο.
> *Περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα με την λουτεινη* μιας και πρωτη φορα το δοκιμαζω



Αυτό περιμένω να δω και εγώ Θοδωρή.. επίσης θα αρχίσω συστηματικά να προσφέρω και αρακά, σπανάκι

----------


## aeras

> Εγω δινω καθημερινα λιγη ποσοτητα μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει το βαψημο στο καρδερινοκαναρο.
> Περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα με την λουτεινη μιας και πρωτη φορα το δοκιμαζω


  Άμα δεις γράψε μου.

----------


## ninos

Εγω παντως μολις εφτιαξα μια αυγοτροφη με βρωμη, αρακα, καλαμποκαλευρο. Εαν δω αποτελεσματα, θα σου γραψω  :Happy:

----------


## aeras

Εσύ να μου γράψεις δεις δε δεις  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Όταν έρθει η ώρα, θα γράψω τα αρνητικά ή θετικά αποτελέσματα εδω Το βάψιμο της μάσκας στην "πράξη"


Εγώ, έγραψα τον τρόπο μου, και εσύ μου απάντησες ότι είναι λάθος και πολύ καλά έκανες φυσικά. Αλλά, ποιο είναι το σωστό και ποιός ο δικός σου τρόπος, δεν μας το έχεις γράψει ποτέ. Εννοώ συγκεκριμένα και όχι γενικολογίες. Το δύσκολο, δεν είναι να γράψεις οτι δεν συμφωνείς, αλλά να αποδείξεις γιατί δεν συμφωνείς. 

Εν' αναμονή λοιπόν.

----------


## aeras

Εγώ εάν δεις απάντησα για το καρδερινοκάναρο, εάν εκτρέφεις και εσύ αυτό το είδος θα μας δήξεις τα αποτελέσματα όταν είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## PAIANAS

Με πολλη συχνη χορηγηση καλαμποκιου, χωρις πολλα πολλα φετος (αντιθετα απο αλλες χρονιες), τα φετειναρια ηταν ντυμενα στο 2ο δεκαπενθημερο του Σεπτεμβριου .

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον τα βοήθησε η πελλάγρα  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

αφιερωμένες στον συγγραφέα του θέματος

----------


## johnakos32

Το αριστερά πουλάκι μηπως είναι πολύ φουσκωμένο; 
Είναι οκ;;; 
Έκανε κρύο εκείνη την ώρα μήπως;

----------

